# For all you ditch whores



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

http://www.predatorquest.com/catalog...ages/goose.wmv


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Having trouble with that link GB3


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I was excited to see what it was too


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

It is a couple of guys hiding behind cow boards. They drop like 70 something birds in volley I think. By the looks of the video they seem far but with that amount of birds dropping they must have been close. I would like to try it with my camera just to get some close pictures.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

http://www.predatorquest.com/catalog/ne ... /news.html

I think it was the raining Snows and Blues Video trailer, 1/2 way down on right side--but it is not working on the site.


----------



## Lance_M. (Feb 3, 2006)

http://www.predatorquest.com/catalog/ne ... eview.html

Try this one


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

http://www.predatorquest.com/catalog/ne ... /goose.wmv


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:eyeroll:


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

That guy on the cover looks like a boner.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Thats me Cranebuster !!!


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

Oh sorry man. j/k


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

N/P.... :roll:


----------



## farhod (Feb 13, 2006)

LOLLLLLLLLL CRANEBUSTER HAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Nothing gets your blood pumping more that 90 minutes of non-stop jumping action. Yeah right. uke:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

My best jump was 16 sobs in three shots..whoohooo!!! I don't want to say how many sobs my best decoy hunts have brought down... the limits were way to small way to long and it was nearly impossible to stop at 10 sobs.


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

Can that be considered hunting...I mean you walk behind a plywood board until your maybe 50-60 yards from the birds. Then rap off 3 shells and brag about how many you shot. I don't quite get it.

My guess is these guys shoot deer from there truck as well.

:eyeroll:


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

The F-150 elimator blind is among the best out there. It even has a built in e-caller!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I am against jumping snows but I say yes that is hunting. Your putting the stalk on them just like you would a deer. Except the cow is your trees. My only problem with doing this is the amount of birds educated. The cow is a decoy and your fooling them or I guess decoying them. I stick to snow decoys though.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

hey man, whatever gets you close!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I personally like putting a Gun turret on my four wheeler, then covering the whole thing with a ultra super mag snow goose decoy. I wheel out, fire a case or two of shells then spend the next three days picking up birds. :lol: I wouldn't be suprised if a "ditch whore"(GB3) hasn't tried it.


----------

